# Killing Open Chat



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

_Maybe I am just too suspicious but I am sensing a well planned scheme to end Open Chat. Somehow I just can´t find my way that easy to here or the Sex Area anymore. 

Beware, I am watching carefully.  _


----------



## Todd_ (May 19, 2005)

THe INTERNET IS FOR SERIOUS DISCUSSION ONLY

ABOUT PUMPING IRON N JUICIN

I SUPPORT THE EFFOTR TO RID THE BOARDS OF THIS TRASH

I WANNA JUST TALK SERIUOUSLY NO JOKES WITH 15 year olds ABOUT PUMPING IRON ONLY

TODD:


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2005)

Uh huh huh, Todd's cool!  Huh Huh.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Maybe I am just too suspicious but I am sensing a well planned scheme to end Open Chat. Somehow I just can´t find my way that easy to here or the Sex Area anymore.
> 
> Beware, I am watching carefully.  _


I doubt that would happen.


----------



## busyLivin (May 19, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> THe INTERNET IS FOR SERIOUS DISCUSSION ONLY
> 
> ABOUT PUMPING IRON N JUICIN
> 
> ...


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2005)

You.... Can.... Kill The Revolutionary, 
 But You Can't.... Kill The Revolution


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> THe INTERNET IS FOR SERIOUS DISCUSSION ONLY
> 
> ABOUT PUMPING IRON N JUICIN
> 
> ...


I think that AVI is really Todd's pic LOL.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I doubt that would happen.


_I am not really sure about that. _


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2005)

I wanna join Todd's gang and beat people up in the gym and then go fondle all of the women in aerobics class.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You.... Can.... Kill The Revolutionary,
> But You Can't.... Kill The Revolution


_I like that, where is it from? _


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I like that, where is it from? _


TOOL w/ Zach De La Rocha 'Revolution'


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> TOOL w/ Zach De La Rocha 'Revolution'


_I knew it! _


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

I don't like Tool. Too hard to hear.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I don't like Tool. Too hard to hear.


_I don´t know what is tool but when I saw the word revolution I knew it had something to do with rtm. _


----------



## JJJ (May 19, 2005)

I dont get it? Its were its always been?


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I am not really sure about that. _


I don't see it that way, I do notice some people are not posting as much as they di before.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> I dont get it? Its were its always been?


_No_


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't see it that way, I do notice some people are not posting as much as they di before.


_One thing is for sure, we will get a lot of newbies to play with. _


----------



## JJJ (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _No_



It is for me. Maybee you are drunk? Or maybe I am. Or both. How are we gonna find out?


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> It is for me. Maybee you are drunk? Or maybe I am. Or both. How are we gonna find out?


----------



## JJJ (May 19, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


----------



## Eggs (May 19, 2005)

Okay, quit fondling each others avatars,fags


----------



## JJJ (May 19, 2005)

Dont be like that Eggs, get an avatar and well let you join us. (if you pay)


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

JJJ said:
			
		

> Dont be like that Eggs, get an avatar and well let you join us. (if you pay)


Here's 1 for him.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Here's 1 for him.


ooops too big


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2005)

i think there isnt as much drama as there used to be (johnny, bulldog, leon) that made the forums more interesting because everyone was posting away arguing every little detail

UNBAN THEM ALL!


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

Tragic moment Eggs had with a teenage friend.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2005)

Eggs as a cop.


----------



## Vieope (May 19, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> i think there isnt as much drama as there used to be (johnny, bulldog, leon) that made the forums more interesting because everyone was posting away arguing every little detail


_Yeah now we have only nice people. 

Go fuck yourself shiznit _


----------



## musclepump (May 19, 2005)




----------



## shiznit2169 (May 19, 2005)

fuck off vieope u brazilian slut


----------



## cappo5150 (May 19, 2005)

now now bitches, kiss and make up.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> fuck off vieope u brazilian slut



_If you didnt notice it, I was joking since I said there is only "nice people here" _


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Maybe I am just too suspicious but I am sensing a well planned scheme to end Open Chat. Somehow I just can´t find my way that easy to here or the Sex Area anymore.
> 
> Beware, I am watching carefully.  _





			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> I doubt that would happen.



_I told you. 

This thread was made months ago._


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 7, 2006)

What else do you see in the future Oh Great One Vieope?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2006)

_Tomorrow. _


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 7, 2006)

Tomorrow never dies.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


 
 - NEVER...

The mods would never delete OPENCHAT, because they don't want
our filth trickling into their precious other areas..

In fact if they did...
We could meet up somewhere else and plan the demise (hack) of IM


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 7, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Maybe I am just too suspicious but I am sensing a well planned scheme to end Open Chat. Somehow I just can´t find my way that easy to here or the Sex Area anymore.
> 
> Beware, I am watching carefully.  _




Yeah is possible if KEFEs stupid ass keeps making lame threads.

I highly doubt open chat will end. Not everyone that workouts wants to talk about steroids and supplements. I think open chat gives a place for people interested in fitness to vent and chat about whatever in their lives. That is part of what makes this place so cozy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> Yeah is possible if KEFEs stupid ass keeps making lame threads.
> 
> I highly doubt open chat will end. Not everyone that workouts wants to talk about steroids and supplements. I think open chat gives a place for people interested in fitness to vent and chat about whatever in their lives. That is part of what makes this place so cozy.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 7, 2006)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> That is part of what makes this place so cozy.


 

_I think I found a temporary solution. Post in the sexual health forum. There are no moderators there. Only Prince but he is usually busy and MtnBikerChk seems cool and never there.  _


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 7, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 7, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - NEVER...
> 
> The mods would never delete OPENCHAT, because they don't want
> our filth trickling into their precious other areas..
> ...





I've already hacked IM.  


Actually right now I'm connected online via a h4x0rd AP somewhere in my apartment complex. HACT!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I think I found a temporary solution. Post in the sexual health forum. There are no moderators there. Only Prince but he is usually busy and MtnBikerChk seems cool and never there.  _



Well I'm glad you think I'm cool but I am there (here).

Robert has instituted rules which say the following:

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. No overly vulgar posts or pics. If you do not posess the judgement to decide what is overly vulgar, then don't post it. 

4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else. 

5. No commercial promotion of any kind on the forum (unless you have received prior consent).

Of course what you post is subject to someone's interpretation but as long as you don't post things listed above (IMO) your posts will not be deleted.  And while I'm not a fan of thread titles like "would you like to fuck someone in the butt?" I don't think the content so far has broken the rules.

Any questions, please feel free to PM me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad you think I'm cool but I am there (here).
> 
> Robert has instituted rules which say the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

MtnBikerChk said:
			
		

> Well I'm glad you think I'm cool but I am there (here).
> 
> Robert has instituted rules which say the following:
> 
> ...




V got OWNED!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> - NEVER...
> 
> The mods would never delete OPENCHAT, because they don't want
> our filth trickling into their precious other areas..
> ...


Yes someone doesn't want us to have fun anymore. I posted a thread the other day of a girl's crotch. That thread was deleted and i was told to follow board rules. 

*They ought to add a forum to post nude chicks and or dudes in.*


----------



## MyK (Jan 8, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes someone doesn't want us to have fun anymore. I posted a thread the other day of a girl's crotch. That thread was deleted and i was told to follow board rules.
> 
> *They ought to add a forum to post nude chicks and or dudes in.*



you want to look at nude guys????


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 8, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> you want to look at nude guys????


If that's what it takes to post nude chicks, why not. there's a few chicks here that might enjoy a few pic's of dic's


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> V got OWNED!


_She just explained it.  

See it is better when someone explains it. Imposing the rules with no warning is not nice. _


----------



## MyK (Jan 8, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> If that's what it takes to post nude chicks, why not. there's a few chicks here that might enjoy a few pic's of dic's



whatever floats your boat!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _She just explained it.
> 
> See it is better when someone explains it. Imposing the rules with no warning is not nice. _




You were supposed to read the 1 billion page agreement when you signed up and memorized it while keeping up with the new rule changes.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2006)

_Yeah it will be hard to adjust to the new rules but I think we can manage that somehow. I mean few months ago a thread of a dead chicken with a penis inside it was a normal thread, remember that?  _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yeah it will be hard to adjust to the new rules but I think we can manage that somehow. I mean few months ago a thread of a dead chicken with a penis inside it was a normal thread, remember that? _


Not normal for me, I thought it was vulgar of Kefe to take a picture like that.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 8, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not normal for me, I thought it was vulgar of Kefe to take a picture like that.



_Dress up as a dead chicken was just not cool. _


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Dress up as a dead chicken was just not cool. _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 8, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Dress up as a dead chicken was just not cool. _




OWNED!


----------



## MyK (Jan 8, 2006)

The issue I have is that Rob said no porn! he never said no nudity! some how the no porn rule has morphed into a no nude rule!!!

I think some of the moderators are confused and think that nudity is porn!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2006)

No I think you are confused. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1227546&postcount=80

These are not new rules.  These are the rules when you first joined the board.

I can't believe what a bunch pissin cry babies you all are.  Sad, truley fucking sad!


----------



## MyK (Jan 8, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> No I think you are confused.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1227546&postcount=80
> 
> These are not new rules.  These are the rules when you first joined the board.
> ...



is that hateful?


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 8, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> is that hateful?


Hmmm I'd say it is arguable but it is mraginally closer to a violation of 


> 4. NO FLAMING! If there is a disagreement, discuss it like adults, otherwise go somewhere else.


 
But then............  I may be misreading the whole intent in which case it *COULD* be argued that this is merely an expression of someone's frustration and not necessarily intended to be offensive.  But then..... that very *SAME* arguement could be used to justify V's nudie-pics that were deleted.




I'll shut the hell up now....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2006)

Whatever, it's a general complaint to all pathetic men on this board that continue to whine and cry about rules that have always been here.

If you want, I could really show you what hateful is..................

You don't really want me to do that, trust me.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Whatever, it's a general complaint to all pathetic men on this board that continue to whine and cry about rules that have always been here.
> 
> If you want, I could really show you what hateful is..................
> 
> You don't really want me to do that, trust me.


 


> No I think you are confused.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sh...6&postcount=80
> 
> These are not new rules. These are the rules when you first joined the board.
> ...


 
This is pretty rough verbage Jodi and I take offense.  There is obviously a change of standards in effect.  To act like we all have not been allowed to post nudes is ridiculous.  Rob was right there with us and you were too.  

What was allowed  before is not allowed now and we all are just asking what happened.  To start swearing at us and insulting people for asking the questions is just plain wrong.

The verbal attack you just launched on the men on this site is way more vulgar than any naked picture could ever be ...


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 8, 2006)

Be moderate


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2006)

Okay maybe not ... I stand corrected.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 8, 2006)

... although that tail would make one hell of a handle ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> This is pretty rough verbage Jodi and I take offense. There is obviously a change of standards in effect. To act like we all have not been allowed to post nudes is ridiculous. Rob was right there with us and you were too.
> 
> What was allowed before is not allowed now and we all are just asking what happened. To start swearing at us and insulting people for asking the questions is just plain wrong.
> 
> The verbal attack you just launched on the men on this site is way more vulgar than any naked picture could ever be ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

I wish open chat would get killed.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

You guys should make your mod forum visible so people can read your arguments/opinions, maybe it would help some understand


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish open chat would get killed.




$50


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> This is pretty rough verbage Jodi and I take offense.  There is obviously a change of standards in effect.  To act like we all have not been allowed to post nudes is ridiculous.  Rob was right there with us and you were too.
> 
> What was allowed  before is not allowed now and we all are just asking what happened.  To start swearing at us and insulting people for asking the questions is just plain wrong.
> 
> The verbal attack you just launched on the men on this site is way more vulgar than any naked picture could ever be ...


Are you kidding me?  How many weeks has this been going on?  What is there to question?  This is not new rules.  

I have not verbally insulted anyone.  Sorry to those that _really _ feel offended by it but I'm tired of the pissing and moaning.  You want nudity, go somewhere else to get it as it has no place in a bodybuilding discussion forum.

OMG this is just freaking pathetic now


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> You guys should make your mod forum visible so people can read your arguments/opinions, maybe it would help some understand


There were no arguments - everyone agreed.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There were no arguments - everyone agreed.




I don't think it was everyone agreed so much as noone gave a shit.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

That's funny Dale, I just looked at our thread on it again and you even said you agree  

Nobody disagreed and everyone understood that these threads needed to be removed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> That's funny Dale, I just looked at our thread on it again and you even said you agree
> 
> Nobody disagreed and everyone understood that these threads needed to be removed.




I agreed because I log on from work and Dipshits like Visser would post nasty skanks with stuff in their pussy in the middle of a good thread, but I have no problem with people who post NWS in the thread title and post titties.  Problem is, if you allow it, someone new will just see titties and think they can post them, and then you have the people who try and see what they can get away with.  In the end I don';t give a shit cuz pics don't do anything for me, internet porn has ruined pics for me.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

I say have a tittie section for Elite Members, like we used to.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I say have a tittie section for Elite Members, like we used to.


Now that would work perfectly. Those who don't enjoy looking at the pic's, don't have to. This is a great idea and should be looked into seriously.

Way to go Dale, Your the Man.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Fine I'll follow the rules, but I think you Jodi have become childish. Sure I have only been on here for about a little over a year and the things we could do here veruses other sites is what made it so appealling.
> 
> I remember posting something one day about being banned for something stupid on another site. Robert comes back with a relply and say's something like this " see what a good thing you guys have here, how lenient we are". Well it looks like you just decided to take that away. It's not that we are crying like little babies, but it was the fun we could have here that makes this site so pleasurable.
> 
> ...


 

It's not just me.  WTF - everyone thinks it's just me that wanted it this way -  IT'S NOT JUST ME!!!!  

I have been far from childish - We have been asking for weeks now for all of to you PLEASE comply with these rules and not until this weekend have I been angry - which again, ARE NOT NEW RULES.  I am so I'm tiried of arguing our point.  If you all don't like it then leave.    This is a bodybuilding DISCUSSION forum and Rob's business.  If posting pics of naked women is all you can do to _have a good time _ then I think you need to do some sole searching.  

We got a little lazy in our moderation (bad on us) which is why you all think this was allowed before but it was getting out of control and that is why we are now seeking to get this board back to what it use to be.  A place to make friends, learn, help and support each other in this lifestyle.  I've been here for 4 years and I've never seen such childish behaviour out of grown men as I've seen this past few weeks.  I am very disappointed in many of you.  I thought you were all a little more mature than this


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Now that would work perfectly. Those who don't enjoy looking at the pic's, don't have to. This is a great idea and should be looked into seriously.
> 
> Way to go Dale, Your the Man.


We discussed this already and opted not to which is why Rob said the Gazer's Girlies thread was the only thread allowed for decent nudity pics.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We discussed this already and opted not to which is why Rob said the Gazer's Girlies thread was the only thread allowed for decent nudity pics.




Why not make a Gazer's Girlies forum.  Then you could separate the pics into categories like titties, asses, and beat bitches Vieope posts so no one has to be grossed out.  

Jodi was not the one to bring the issue up, btw, she is just in the unfortunate postion of being here more often to delete the stuff.  All while Dimaggio sits in his cushy lair, blowing his nose with $100 bills from selling Anabolic Matrix.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Jodi was not the one to bring the issue up, btw, she is just in the unfortunate postion of being here more often to delete the stuff.


Oh Great


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We discussed this already and opted not to which is why Rob said the Gazer's Girlies thread was the only thread allowed for decent nudity pics.


Looking a beautifull naked lady from which ever position, is a lot cleaner then some of the graphics I seen on some of these threads.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> We discussed this already and opted not to which is why Rob said the Gazer's Girlies thread was the only thread allowed for decent nudity pics.


_Well we are not happy with that. One of the first rules in business is "the customer is always right". 

So it might be good if you guys discussed the matter again. We want to post boobies in threads that are "not work safe" whenever we feel like it. We want to post boobies! We want to post boobies! _


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I agreed because I log on from work and Dipshits like Visser would post nasty skanks with stuff in their pussy in the middle of a good thread, but I have no problem with people who post NWS in the thread title and post titties.  Problem is, if you allow it, someone new will just see titties and think they can post them, and then you have the people who try and see what they can get away with.  In the end I don';t give a shit cuz pics don't do anything for me, *internet porn has ruined pics for me*.


 True Story


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _"the costumer is always right."
> 
> _




Is that someone who wears costumes, or someone who sells them?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Is Fank Banned Yet?


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Whatever, it's a general complaint to all *pathetic men* on this board that continue to whine and cry about rules that have always been here.
> 
> If you want, I could really show you what hateful is..................
> 
> You don't really want me to do that, trust me.




BANNED! reaon ~ SEXIST remarks see rule #2




> We will be enforcing the following new rules:
> 
> 1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't think that is considered a sexist remark because it only appies to certain men.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think that is considered a sexist remark because it only appies to certain men.


  right......only the pathetic men.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 9, 2006)

the internet is 90% porn. why do you have to have porn here? i like looking at beautiful women too but whats the big fuckin deal?


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Defined 

For those of you who have an incorrect grasp of what pathetic means.


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think that is considered a sexist remark because it only appies to certain men.



COOL!

so as long as I make fun of fat chicks, or ugly chicks, or chicks with a hump, or chicks that dont like looking at naked females because they're afraid they might be lesbien, or in general not generalize my discrimination to females as a whole I am not making sexist comments! phew, its all clear to me now!

thanks for clearing that up for me!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> COOL!
> 
> so as long as I make fun of fat chicks, or ugly chicks, or chicks with a hump, or chicks that dont like looking at naked females because they're afraid they might be lesbien, or in general not generalize my discrimination to females as a whole I am not making sexist comments! phew, its all clear to me now!
> 
> thanks for clearing that up for me!



Works for me!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Sure so long as we don't discriminate men that have the IQ of hollow walnut and maturity of a 5 year boy.  Or men that compensate for the lack of dick size by insulting women.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Well we are not happy with that. One of the first rules in business is "the customer is always right"._



you are a customer...what are you paying for here?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Wow will the real Jodi please stand up. Your really something girl. You hate men or something. Sure acting like you do all of the sudden. *You need a chill pill worst then the rest of us. *
> 
> *Tough *


  I'm here, the same person I've always been - just ask the old-timers of this board.

I love men    I love caring and non-sexist men.

I was simply responding to myk's post (you must have missed that one)

I am something.....i'm unique


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you are a customer...what are you paying for here?




I pay for internet access!   


But I did buy some Supps from sponsors and stuff...


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> ... men that have the IQ of hollow walnut and maturity of a 5 year boy


This person could be considered for the "pathetic" catagory


			
				jodi said:
			
		

> ...Or men that compensate for the lack of dick size by insulting women.


This person falls into direct violation of Rule #2 and #4 and should be dealt with accordingly.

Of course.... the whole "lack of dick size" comment COULD be considered as an insult unless of course it were true which would then require the person to Dis-prove the statement which would fall directly into the "no nudity" violation....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2006)

maybe we will consider an "adult forum" in the photo gallery for over 18 pics and stuff.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well as unigue as you think you are and all the respect I had for you has went down the shitter. You say ask all the old people, can't do that as there no longer around. Wonder if you had something to do with that.
> 
> Got to tell you thast I'm upset. This was such a fun site and within a week you have destroyed it. It's not because of you deleting my post as i sent you a PM and said no problem. It's the way your carrying yourself right now. Acting like you have a bigger dick then the rest of us men. Maybe you do...Who knows.
> 
> ...



chill out.


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> This person could be considered for the "pathetic" catagory
> This person falls into direct violation of Rule #2 and #4 and should be dealt with accordingly.
> 
> Of course.... the whole "lack of dick size" comment COULD be considered as an insult unless of course it were true which would then require the person to Dis-prove the statement which would fall directly into the "no nudity" violation....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> chill out.


 
*Will do Robert. Sorry just they way I felt a minute ago. Roid Rage and I'll go take it out on my new weightroom right now. *


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe we will consider an "adult forum" in the photo gallery for over 18 pics and stuff.


I've seen that done.....

Basically the one I saw was set up with restricted access.  You had to PM a specific Mod and request access.  THere was a disclaimer that said by doing so you acknowledge you are of legal age (18+)     and that you accept the content and terms of   of the content therein.

Now, granted, if you go this route you'll need to designate a Mod who is willing to undertake this monumental task of initialy authorizing all the pervs  who would demand access but it does take the liability of any "innapropriate for young viewers" violations off of you.

Or....

You could just designate a "pervert row" forum and just let it roll with itself 

Good luck


----------



## Arnold (Jan 9, 2006)

I would probably just make it for Elite members only, you need a credit card to upgrade, so that would be the method of age verification.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I love men...  I love caring and non-sexist men.


 
Alright, Enough!

Take your shoes off and get back in the kitchen -


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would probably just make it for Elite members only, you need a credit card to upgrade, so that would be the method of age verification.


*BRILLIANT!!!!!!*

You see.... I knew there was a reason you were in charge of this zoo


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would probably just make it for Elite members only, you need a credit card to upgrade, so that would be the method of age verification.


 
I'd go for that. Sign me up

Tough


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

See?  I bet you'll reel in at least a hundred or more "Elite" upgrades if you do this.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would probably just make it for Elite members only, you need a credit card to upgrade, so that would be the method of age verification.



That sounds like a pretty good idea, IMO.  That way you can motivate folks to support your site, while they support their porn addictions.  But seriously, it would be the right direction to go, if anything while dealing with any nudity/porn.  Especially when you have younger folks like KEFE lurking, besides the whole group at work.  Or you could just tell these whiny bitches to look elsewhere for their porn addiction.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe we will consider an "adult forum" in the photo gallery for over 18 pics and stuff.




This is precisely what i don't understand and have never understood. THIS is a fitness, health, bodybuilding, working out, nutrition website. There is adult content everywhere else on the internet, WHY does it also have to be on this website? Why would you even have to CONSIDER adding an adult forum anywhere on this site?

For as long as I've been a member on IM, I've valued all the great information I've found on it, and all the knowledgeable people who've helped me and others on a nearly-daily basis. I've wanted a million times to direct some of my clients onto the site, so they too could have a forum where they can ask questions, share motivation for their workouts and goals, and post progress pictures, but I just don't.

I am EMBARASSED that they can go to the home page, or the New Posts page, and the first few links are all, "how big is your dick" and "would you want to fuck someone in the butt" and on any random SERIOUS thread, there suddenly appears some photoshop of a naked asian chick with jiz on her face, or some member's face on an animal's body, and the animal is doing something not-really-fitness-related if you know what i mean.

This site has really gone down hill (beyond the tongue in cheek or some what less IN-Yoour-Face vulgarity it used to have) and Robert, you even saying you would consider putting in an adult content forum in the photo gallery pretty much puts the last nail in the coffin for me. WHO are you catering to? Fitness enthusiasts or porn enthusiasts? make up your mind about the kind of site you want to have. 

That's it. There you have it. I have nothing else to say.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> you are a customer...what are you paying for here?


_I am an awesome person. You should start paying me to keep posting here.  _


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome rabbit.(?)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Maybe the mavens of IM want to share some topics/pics they think are cool
with some of the other "friends" they have met in here??

I have said porn popping up in the middle of a serious conversation
is annoying, but shutting down the freedom to share ideas and
communication, no matter how abstract, is oppressive, and falls
against the very core of ideas I would think a US based web forum
would want to showcase to the rest of the world...

There should be a creative solution that would please everyone

Dont forget, a discussion arena like this that is based on conversation
between persons of different countries and cultures worldwide, is a living
breathing entity which must change and adapt as it grows,
and its patrons learn... 

and "THAT" is JMO


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is precisely what i don't understand and have never understood. THIS is a fitness, health, bodybuilding, working out, nutrition website. There is adult content everywhere else on the internet, WHY does it also have to be on this website? Why would you even have to CONSIDER adding an adult forum anywhere on this site?
> 
> For as long as I've been a member on IM, I've valued all the great information I've found on it, and all the knowledgeable people who've helped me and others on a nearly-daily basis. I've wanted a million times to direct some of my clients onto the site, so they too could have a forum where they can ask questions, share motivation for their workouts and goals, and post progress pictures, but I just don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

down with open chat!!  Ban the open chatters!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Or men that compensate for the lack of dick size by insulting women.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sure so long as we don't discriminate men that have the IQ of hollow walnut and maturity of a 5 year boy.  Or men that compensate for the lack of dick size



Why'd you have to single me out jodi? you are so mean!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is precisely what i don't understand and have never understood. THIS is a fitness, health, bodybuilding, working out, nutrition website. There is adult content everywhere else on the internet, WHY does it also have to be on this website? Why would you even have to CONSIDER adding an adult forum anywhere on this site?
> 
> For as long as I've been a member on IM, I've valued all the great information I've found on it, and all the knowledgeable people who've helped me and others on a nearly-daily basis. I've wanted a million times to direct some of my clients onto the site, so they too could have a forum where they can ask questions, share motivation for their workouts and goals, and post progress pictures, but I just don't.
> 
> ...



I would imagine the adult section would be called Elite Member's section, I assume that he won't title it, "Pussy, Tits and Ass Right Here  ---->", but I certainly celebrate his right to do so.  

It would be good to have those New Posts not show up at the top if that were possible.  And I wouldn't mind some compensation for my idea that I stole from this board.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Maybe the mavens of IM want to share some topics/pics they think are cool
> with some of the other "friends" they have met in here??


That's what email and private messages and OTHER forums are for. Even sites like putfile.com. Just that if this is a site about a certain topic, why muck it up with off-topic crap and things that can be and are offensive to a lot of people who do not want to see this type of stuff when visiting a site to learn about fixing their diet or building a workout routine.



> I have said porn popping up in the middle of a serious conversation
> is annoying, but shutting down the freedom to share ideas and
> communication, no matter how abstract, is oppressive, and falls
> against the very core of ideas I would think a US based web forum
> ...



I love you Monkeyman, you are a cool guy, but don't even try to bring up "freedom of speech" or "freedom of expression" as an arguemtn here. The bottom line is that this site PORTRAYS itself as being a site to discuss topics related to fitness, bodybuilding, nutrition, and such. People from all walks of life come here (some more liberal than others), and in essence this is some sort of 'public space'.

As a common courtesy and as a way to show respect, certain things should just not be brought onto this site. There are MANY other places where you can go to discuss pornography online. This isn't a one-stop shop for all sorts of topics, or at least I dont' think that is what Robert intended when he first started the site. 

It's not K-Mart. It's not Adult Toy Emporium. It's Sports Authority (or Modell's, or City Sports, or whatever). If you want to get cheap women's lingerie, you go to K-Mart. If you want Gay Midget Porn and a leather dildo harness you go to Adult Toy Emporium. You won't find any in Sports Authority, and that is my point here. Most of us thought we were at Sports Authority, and suddenly and without warning, we come across stuff that belongs in the other two stores.

It detracts from the value of the site as a reputable forum for fitness lifestyles.

I know what you mean about sharing with your friends, but when every shred of decorum has been laid to rest, what you're left with is a shitty website that no longer holds any value as other than a sub-par porn and dirty-joke resource.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 9, 2006)

I want to know how you know where to find Gay midget porn or a leather dildo harness???????????????????????


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> There is adult content everywhere else on the internet, WHY does it also have to be on this website? Why would you even have to CONSIDER adding an adult forum anywhere on this site?


_I dont care much for an adult forum but I think people should not freak out for a boobie.  _


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> I want to know how you know where to find Gay midget porn or a leather dildo harness???????????????????????



if this were a porn forum, i'd tell you how i know, but since it isn't, you'll just have to keep wondering.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> but when every shred of decorum has been laid to rest, what you're left with is a shitty website that no longer holds any value as other than a sub-par porn and dirty-joke resource.




Where is this Utopia you speak of?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I dont care much for an adult forum but I think people should not freak out for a boobie.  _




V. it's not just a boobie anymore. It's out of hand and you know it.


----------



## devildog88 (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> if this were a porn forum, i'd tell you how i know, but since it isn't, you'll just have to keep wondering.



I am glad to see that you hven't lost all sense of humor!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

Just Blacklist all of GodHands threads.  Problem Solved.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

I would say we were fine about 4 months ago, then it went to shit.  It went to shit when peeps were posting really nasty horse banging a dude stuff.  Speaking of which, what was the name of that thread again?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> V. it's not just a boobie anymore. It's out of hand and you know it.


_Awesome. :bounce:  _


----------



## topolo (Jan 9, 2006)

I would just like to say that I have jock itch.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

It is about the overal content and intelligence on this board going to shit.  People can't discuss anything interesting even in the other forums because have the time the discussions are taken over by dip shits posting garbage.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> If you want Gay Midget Porn and a leather dildo harness you go to Adult Toy Emporium.




I don't think P-funk will appreciate this type of slander.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I don't think P-funk will appreciate this type of slander.


----------



## topolo (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm still itching..........


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would say we were fine about 4 months ago, then it went to shit.  It went to shit when peeps were posting really nasty horse banging a dude stuff.  Speaking of which, what was the name of that thread again?



I agree.    Oh, BTW, here is that link....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58223


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would say we were fine about 4 months ago, then it went to shit. It went to shit when peeps were posting really nasty horse banging a dude stuff. Speaking of which, what was the name of that thread again?



Not the link to the thread.

Horse sex story was online hit    

(Seattle Times)


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> It is about the overal content and intelligence on this board going to shit.  People can't discuss anything interesting even in the other forums because have the time the discussions are taken over by dip shits posting garbage.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

I would be curious to know how many people found this site
by search as opposed to word of mouth (or cybermouth)????

So are the people some of you folks invited to join in, not treating
the site respectably enough to suit what appears to be the masses?...

I've invited or told few friends about this site (but thats my nature)

If in the end all profanity is obliterated, then so be it, I will comply...

But I still say there is a creative solution

No one should right, we should all be right -


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

Why are people discussing this anyways?  If you stop posting and discussing it, it will go away.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I would be curious to know how many people found this site
> by search as opposed to word of mouth (or cybermouth)????
> 
> So are the people some of you folks invited to join in, not treating
> the site respectably enough to suit what appears to be the masses?...


I can't speak for anyone else. I have not invited anyone on here other than my brother and his girlfriend because i had my p rogress pics posted on here before. But I just can't bring myself to tell others i know to join it because it's not the image of MYSELF i want to portray. I don't want my friends  and clients visiting this site and seeing the kind of crap i've already mentioned above and thinking that is what this site is about (which it is, lately). So no, I am happy to say that the dipshits (as p-funk called them) turning this website into a dump, are not people I've personally invited into the site.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Why are people discussing this anyways?  If you stop posting and discussing it, it will go away.



No it won't. And no amount of discussion or lack thereof will make it go away. The people (or should I say PERSON) in charge simply needs to tighten the reins, boot the people who are not complying, set up monitored registering of new members so that not just any 15 year old or belligerent 50-year-old can register and start sullying up a valuable resource. He needs clean up the content and decide (as i suggested to him via email) what kind of website he wants to have and what kind of people he wants to bring together on here.


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No it won't. And no amount of discussion or lack thereof will make it go away. The people (or should I say PERSON) in charge simply needs to tighten the reins, boot the people who are not complying, set up monitored registering of new members so that not just any 15 year old or belligerent 50-year-old can register and start sullying up a valuable resource. He needs clean up the content and decide (as i suggested to him via email) what kind of website he wants to have and what kind of people he wants to bring together on here.



 sounds alot like all the other fitness sites on the web! but if Mr. Dimaggio (or should I say PERSON), decides to conform to meet your demands and make his site what you want it to be, it is his choice!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

This site, IMO, has always had one of the best reputations.  We have a great staff of moderators always willing to help and share their knowledge.  So many people have come here saying WOW - I'm so happy I found this place - loads of helpful information..........then after a few weeks many of them go away.  They were either insulted or made fun of because they asked questions or disgusted by the content and garbage posts and or porn and nudity.

Look around.......who do you see here now?  Certainly not many of the original members that made this a fun place.  We have some new valuable members that have chose to stick it out and we are glad to have them here.  I've seen so many good, valuable members stop posting and eventually never return.  It's not because they stopped this lifestyle, it's because they are sick of the content.  We use to have good, clean fun around here.  Sure there was the occasional flirting and that's gonna happen no matter what.  But there was never such vulgar, stupid, obscene, hatred type posts as this place has seen lately.  I've made some of the greatest friends because of this site and it makes me sad to see them leave one by one.

At one time Robert had an Elite forum which allowed clean nudity.  I even participated in that forum (I loved posting naked guy pics just to see all the guys reactions  ) but they went away.  I think it was because people saw no need for it on a bodybuilding site and this was before I was ever a moderator.

If you only come here to post garbage and be shit disturbers than why come here?  This is a place of learning, helping and making friends that share a common lifestyle.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> V. it's not just a boobie anymore. It's out of hand and you know it.


Big deal. If they decide to have a place to post naked women, guess what no one is going to make you pay to use it. Stick to the fitness parts of the forum like others do if you find it offensive. So simple but some just hate everything.

Hope your not one of those guys that go around and protest at everyone's doorstep cause you don't agree with everything. Live where I do and you'll see no protest of any type. They shoot you for even thinking such

And since when did sexual health whether it be talking about sex or admiring a beautiful body whether clothed or nude become so unhealthy.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

Koombaya, my Lord.  Koombaya......now everybody.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> This site, IMO, has always had one of the best reputations. We have a great staff of moderators always willing to help and share their knowledge. So many people have come here saying WOW - I'm so happy I found this place - loads of helpful information..........then after a few weeks many of them go away. They were either insulted or made fun of because they asked questions or disgusted by the content and garbage posts and or porn and nudity.
> 
> Look around.......who do you see here now? Certainly not many of the original members that made this a fun place. We have some new valuable members that have chose to stick it out and we are glad to have them here. I've seen so many good, valuable members stop posting and eventually never return. It's not because they stopped this lifestyle, it's because they are sick of the content. We use to have good, clean fun around here. Sure there was the occasional flirting and that's gonna happen no matter what. But there was never such vulgar, stupid, obscene, hatred type posts as this place has seen lately. I've made some of the greatest friends because of this site and it makes me sad to see them leave one by one.
> 
> ...


 


Now thats a good post!


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Now thats a good post!



  I didn't think so!


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> ...Speaking of which, what was the name of that thread again?


If we told you, you would have to delete it!


----------



## god hand (Jan 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I love men    I love caring and non-sexist men.


Non-sexist men exist


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> Non-sexist men exist



is that the type of guy you've been looking for and always wanted?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> No it won't. And no amount of discussion or lack thereof will make it go away. The people (or should I say PERSON) in charge simply needs to tighten the reins, boot the people who are not complying, set up monitored registering of new members so that not just any 15 year old or belligerent 50-year-old can register and start sullying up a valuable resource. He needs clean up the content and decide (as i suggested to him via email) what kind of website he wants to have and what kind of people he wants to bring together on here.




You scare me.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You scare me.



Boo!


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Boo!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Big deal. If they decide to have a place to post naked women, guess what no one is going to make you pay to use it. Stick to the fitness parts of the forum like others do if you find it offensive. So simple but some just hate everything.


That is just it, even if i WANTED TO, when i go to new posts, which is where i go to see what is new on the site, i am bombarded by all the other crap. So it's not that i'm surfing for it here, ok? If it were that easy, would i be here making my case?


> Hope your not one of those _*guys*_ that go around and protest at everyone's doorstep cause you don't agree with everything. Live where I do and you'll see no protest of any type. They shoot you for even thinking such



First of all. I'm a woman, not a guy. Second of all no i am not. and this is not a case of what you are implying. I have minded my own business while a group of you have progressively turned the site to shit, and I've just tried to ignore it. but lately it has gotten WAY out of control. 



> And since when did sexual health whether it be talking about sex or admiring a beautiful body whether clothed or nude become so unhealthy.



I am not even going to argue with you on this because you know DAMN WELL the difference between a mature and educated SEXUAL HEALTH -related discussion and the blatant SMUTFEST that has been going on here. So do not EVEN try to pass that off as sexual-health discussions. I would  rather have john h. post fifty five studies and articles about homosexuality, which are at least educational to some extent, than the crap you are attempting to pass off as "sexual health" topics.

Don't even.

And on that note, go ahead and continue this conversation without me. i am going to work. Someone has to put the chicken breast and oatmeal on the table around here.


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> i am going to work. Someone has to put the chicken breast and oatmeal on the table around here.




ooooowwwwwww, P-funk got owned!!!!!@!@@!!@!


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> ooooowwwwwww, P-funk got owned!!!!!@!@@!!@!




bah it was a joke. i barely make as much as he does. if anything, he brings it home and i cook it.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

*OWNED!!!!*


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> bah it was a joke. i barely make as much as he does. if anything, he brings it home and i cook it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

With that gay midget crack I am sure he would piss in your oatmeal anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2006)

The real problem is that the shit in Open Chat just wouldn't stay there.  The occasional flame outside of Open Chat was okay.  Hell, I'm guilty there, but how often did someone respond with "gay!" or some asshat picture?  MyK, BigDyl, and ForemanRules are prime examples (I should note that when he's not posting shitty pictures or ripping on someone, ForemanRules posts are usually informative).  Not only was there dumbass pics (e.g. "Type R Award"), but then they started to post pictures of nude people in the Training forum.

How many threads degenerated into pissing matches in Training and Diet & Nutrition?  The occasional flame was okay (that tropical vegan chick deserved it), but again, a little wasn't enough.

They couldn't leave well enough alone (by leaving it in Open Chat) and now the hammer is coming down.

Tough shit.


----------



## MyK (Jan 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The real problem is that the shit in Open Chat just wouldn't stay there.  The occasional flame outside of Open Chat was okay.  Hell, I'm guilty there, but how often did someone respond with "gay!" or some asshat picture?  *MyK*, BigDyl, and ForemanRules are prime examples .



FUCK YOU!

what the fuck have I ever done?? yea, I goof around in open chat! so what??? all my posts in training are about training!

your just trying to put the heat on us three so you dont get banned for being the racist piece of shit you are!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Quit the flaming!!!


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2006)

I've tried to read and understand this whole thread, but what I STILL don't understand is why people can't just go to one of the other 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 porn sites to look at porn since they can't get any at home?
Why must this site have porn?

Look at the other side:
You don't go to moneyshot.com to find out how to work your lower lats...... so why go to a bodybuilding site to find porn 

Anyone got a problem then there's gonna be some mass murder up in here.


----------



## dougnukem (Jan 9, 2006)

double clapping for the last 2 posts


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU!
> 
> what the fuck have I ever done?? yea, I goof around in open chat! so what??? all my posts in training are about training!
> 
> your just trying to put the heat on us three so you dont get banned for being the racist piece of shit you are!



True Story.  RACIST!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't we all just get along? Seriously friends and others ... this is not something to get all pissy over. Surely we can find ways to amuse ourselves whilst we discuss the physics of our physiques. 

I personally do not want to get banned before I reach my goal of pushing a 138.7 pound bench.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> The occasional flame outside of Open Chat was okay.  Hell, I'm guilty there, but



NO BUT!

HYPOCRITE!!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU!
> 
> what the fuck have I ever done?? yea, I goof around in open chat! so what??? all my posts in training are about training!
> 
> your just trying to put the heat on us three so you dont get banned for being the racist piece of shit you are!



No shit?

I have zero fear of being banned. And, for the most part, I keep my shit in Open Shit and that's my point.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> NO BUT!
> 
> HYPOCRITE!!!!!!!



Having some difficulty with the word "occasional"?  How often have you helped to degenerate a thread with an image pissing match?


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

This is not a bad site.....

I've been to various (not many)other bodybuilding/weight-training sites, and one meets religious fundalentalism or just sheer bloody minded moderators who are of a certain political opinion and accuse one of being a 'troll' or a 'flame' (because -mainly- _they_ they disagree with you politically).............

This site has shown it's merits by being increadably tolerant,on all sort of views, all sort of insults/opinions/flaming, and you name it have been allowed to pass here......

This site is actually a nice example of what the internet should be.....

I'm not 100% against stopping all these threads on, masturbation etc.  

But where will it end?Once the sexualy offensive stuff has been got rid of... Will it be politics next? or something else?

I wonder

?????????


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2006)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> This is not a bad site.....
> 
> I've been to various (not many)other bodybuilding/weight-training sites, and one meets religious fundalentalism or just sheer bloody minded moderators who are of a certain political opinion and accuse one of being a 'troll' or a 'flame' (because -mainly- _they_ they disagree with you politically).............
> 
> ...




Next we are going after bad spelling and punctuation.  You are so screwed dude.


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Next we are going after bad spelling and punctuation.  You are so screwed dude.



Of course I am

Belt up!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Next we are going after bad spelling and punctuation. You are so screwed dude.


 
This summation of punctuation
Is a conversation, damnation!

What sort of Agitation would cause
such a demonstration of degradation?

My education calls for exploration and liberation
So bring the situation from ruination to restoration!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> I've tried to read and understand this whole thread, but what I STILL don't understand is why people can't just go to one of the other 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 porn sites to look at porn since they can't get any at home?
> Why must this site have porn?
> 
> Look at the other side:
> ...


Flex, THANK YOU. That is my point exactly. That is what I just don't understand. I particularly had to say something when i read robert's comment about considering putting an adult sectin in the gallery. WHY. This is not the place for that. That's what other sites are for.


----------



## BritChick (Jan 9, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> You don't go to moneyshot.com to find out how to work your lower lats......





Oh and for my two cents worth, I really couldn't care less either way, either way I would still be here.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh and for my two cents worth, I really couldn't care less either way, either way I would still be here.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)

I bet if there was an adult forum it would be empty, of course it would start of with a big bang but then after a while it would fizzle.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 9, 2006)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh and for my two cents worth, I really couldn't care less either way, either way I would still be here.



I have to say, me too. I said i was going to leave, but I'm just not going to leave my friends like that. You guys have been like a family since my little journey began almost! 

I don't think there's been a single day in a year and half that I haven't logged in every day at some point.

It's just that the state of things here lately is really sad.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 9, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I bet if there was an adult forum it would be empty, of course it would start of with a big bang but then after a while it would fizzle.


There was an adult forum for elite members only, I remember going  there right after I became elite and it was lame, most of the pictures I'd seen before and the sticky thread with the free pornsite login/passwords was so old they most didn't work anymore.  You would see a new post every now and then but mostly it was


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2006)

If the boss say's no nudity well then so be it..........I'm just a little sad I can't show my naked pic.


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> Flex, THANK YOU. That is my point exactly.




$50, please.


----------



## Flex (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, and you're welcome.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2006)

Flex said:
			
		

> $50, please.


I'm waving $500.00 - you up for some hits?


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

Shit.  SHould I be worried?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2006)

_ !!!!!!! It's good to see evryone making nice again !!!!!!!!!!  _


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 9, 2006)

I think everyone's due for a group hug.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I think everyone's due for a group hug.


 
Group _something_ ...


----------



## god hand (Jan 9, 2006)

I must admit, during the summer at work I with run into to much T&A which would have got my ass in some serious shit. Problem is, everybody tries to be funny to cover up thier stupidity and this is when shit gets off


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I must admit, during the summer at work I with run into to much T&A which would have got my ass in some serious shit. Problem is, everybody tries to be funny to cover up thier stupidity and this is when shit gets off


 
does that mean?????????????? - 

Is that Yoda talk?

Can we get the english version?


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> What does that mean?????????????? -
> 
> Is that Yoda talk?
> 
> Can we get the english version?




Yoda talk, it is not.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Next we are going after bad spelling and punctuation. You are so screwed dude.


As long as you leave us drunks alone, I have no problems with anyone. But the first time you put a restriction of no more then three drinks allowed, I'll tell you all to go fuck off. 

No where did my beer run off to.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 10, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> As long as you leave us drunks alone, I have no problems with anyone. But the first time you put a restriction of no more then three drinks allowed, I'll tell you all to go fuck off.
> 
> No where did my beer run off to.



I'm certainly not going to ban myself, so agreed.  Not that I have the baility to ban anyway.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2006)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> This is precisely what i don't understand and have never understood. THIS is a fitness, health, bodybuilding, working out, nutrition website. There is adult content everywhere else on the internet, WHY does it also have to be on this website? Why would you even have to CONSIDER adding an adult forum anywhere on this site?
> 
> For as long as I've been a member on IM, I've valued all the great information I've found on it, and all the knowledgeable people who've helped me and others on a nearly-daily basis. I've wanted a million times to direct some of my clients onto the site, so they too could have a forum where they can ask questions, share motivation for their workouts and goals, and post progress pictures, but I just don't.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent post!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 10, 2006)

GG does have a way of esplainin things so they make sense.  Ya gotta agree with the woman.


----------



## Vieope (Jan 10, 2006)

_At least all this discussion was worth something, we are finally allowed to post boobies again. 

Phew. _


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 10, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least all this discussion was worth something, we are finally allowed to post boobies again.
> 
> Phew. _


 shit disturber!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 10, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least all this discussion was worth something, we are finally allowed to post boobies again.
> 
> Phew. _


I hope that was a joke


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _At least all this discussion was worth something, we are finally allowed to post boobies again.
> 
> Phew. _


If you do, you will gone for several days!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 10, 2006)

I read this whole thread and most everything I would say has been said. I will say this, Jodi is in no way the "leader" of the no-porn movement. It was group decision and ultimately up to Rob. In fact, I have done much more bitching in the Mod Forum about Open Chat than Jodi.

So you guys tear into me for a while and give Jodi a rest.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2006)

Actually I think enough has been said already. There is no point in continuing to hash this out and throw insults and bashes around.
You all know the rules..............follow them or else.


----------

